# 0031773210040-Gold-Ecki und Postident



## wrdlbrmpfts (12 Oktober 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass (eben bei SWR einen Beitrag gesehen) eine interessante neue Masche mit Postident:



http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...-f%FCr-Goldaktie-mit-Unternehmensanteil/page2

http://cafe4eck.blogspot.de/2013/09/gold-international-se-untergeschobene.html

Im Beitrag war der Reporter bei der netten Familie, mal sehen ob den jemand findet und hier verlinken kann.
Für mich eine völlig neue Falle, weil die Post dabei benutzt wird mit Postident Anträgen, angebliche Verträge an der Haustür abzuschliessen.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Oktober 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Für mich eine völlig neue Falle, weil die Post dabei benutzt wird mit Postident Anträgen, angebliche Verträge an der Haustür abzuschliessen.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...-durch-Postident-Special-Verfahren-Aufgepasst!


----------

